# The Greatest Baroque Opera Composer



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Who is the greatest Baroque opera composer?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

You may vote for more than one. Please do if you prefer or just comment.

If I had to select one, then it is the obvious one. Mr H. in England, who was Bach's greatest contemporary.

The Baroque was incredibly rich in expressive stage music. Fact.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Handel, in my opinion - and that of many others (see the current 1-5 poll, Florestan's thread.).

However, I do enjoy Lully's operas very much, as they involve dance scenes as well and the music has some good rhythms.

Tag & I have bought tickets to see Rameau's *Dardanus* at Snape in October. We've been listening to the music, and we like it rather than love it. My fiddle teacher is playing viola in the orchestra and he says he'll give me some details of the production once he knows them. I rather hope it is in period costume as it will be our first chance to see a Rameau opera and I wouldn't want to be distracted by stage gimmicks.

However, I am determined to enjoy the experience *whatever*...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Are you aware that there's a Top Five Baroque Composers game that's being played as I type?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The big advantage of a poll is that you can discuss as well as vote.

We all know *our* top five but the thing is that here we can say *why* they deserve to be there.

Monteverdi - because he started the ball rolling *and* he's good.
Lully - because of the dance elements - defines French Baroque despite being Italian
Purcell - because he is an Englishman! - Dido's lament is superb
Handel - ditto - oh and he's rather good as well
Rameau - rounds it all off - sums up the era


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah, gotta be Handel and then Purcell a mere half step behind


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart said:


> The big advantage of a poll is that you can discuss as well as vote.
> 
> We all know *our* top five but the thing is that here we can say *why* they deserve to be there.
> 
> ...










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Voted Monteverdi and Handel, extra bonus points for post #7 :lol:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Taggart said:


> The big advantage of a poll is that you can discuss as well as vote.
> 
> We all know *our* top five but the thing is that here we can say *why* they deserve to be there.
> 
> ...


Good points. To add a little to this Lully was responsible for the French Overture form which became influential (in areas beyond just Opera) and Rameau created more seamless action in Opera, less dependency on recitative. With Rameau operas became more of an integrated whole where previously different parts could potentially be switched out or around without making much difference to the flow of the music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Taggart said:


> The big advantage of a poll is that you can discuss as well as vote.
> 
> We all know *our* top five but the thing is that here we can say *why* they deserve to be there.


The same thing can be done in a game, although continuous discussion would derail a game thread. Carry on.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

True that Monteverdi started it all. It's a great shame that the vast majority of his scores have not survived. Of the few that have, some parts are of questionable authenticity. Not bad I guess considering the age involved.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> True that Monteverdi started it all. It's a great shame that the vast majority of his scores have not survived. Of the few that have, some parts are of questionable authenticity. Not bad I guess considering the age involved.


Lets be happy whit what we've got.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> True that Monteverdi started it all. It's a great shame that the vast majority of his scores have not survived. Of the few that have, some parts are of questionable authenticity. Not bad I guess considering the age involved.


And there are some variations between recordings, which gives us more variety. I'll take it! But of course, having the authentic score would be wonderful.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Who is Cavalieri? Did you in fact mean Francesco *Cavalli* by any chance?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Who is Cavalieri? Did you in fact mean Francesco *Cavalli* by any chance?


Cavalleria is the rustic spelling.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, Cavalli if you prefer.


----------

